# How do Furry RP's Work?



## Tetrachroma (Aug 18, 2016)

I suppose I just lack the sufficient social skills (I'm betting Sergei is going to say something negative in response to that) to understand RPing, but I'm just not getting... well... _furry RPing_. I don't know how else to describe it other than not getting how it works and what the appeal to it is.

Any insight on this would be greatly appreciated. Honestly, I think it would be interesting to try it out sometime.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 18, 2016)

Usually it's murry purry bullshit. But if you just find *RP* that's not necessarily furry, just a setting with anthros in it, it's pretty good if you have a reliable DM, or leader. 

I don't think I've seen RP on the forums that's any good, you'd probably have to go private into a skype conversation or notes.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 18, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> Usually it's murry purry bullshit. But if you just find *RP* that's not necessarily furry, just a setting with anthros in it, it's pretty good if you have a reliable DM, or leader.
> 
> I don't think I've seen RP on the forums that's any good, you'd probably have to go private into a skype conversation or notes.


I'll say. :3


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 18, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> I'll say. :3


I like your profile picture! VVVVVV is a really fun game.


----------



## Storok (Aug 18, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> I'm betting Sergei is going to say something negative in response to that


i dont think so Sergei is just a funny shitposter


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 18, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> I like your profile picture! VVVVVV is a really fun game.


Thank you! It really is! I've always loved platformers. Even when I was little and my first video game I ever played is Super Mario World. :3 I wanna furry RP with you sometime when you're ready. :3 And if you want to.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 18, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> Thank you! It really is! I've always loved platformers. Even when I was little and my first video game I ever played is Super Mario World. :3 I wanna furry RP with you sometime when you're ready. :3 And if you want to.


Thank you for the offer! Though, I feel I should learn more about furry RP's before putting myself in one. I'd hate for it to just start and then have it end in painfully awkward silence.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 18, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Thank you for the offer! Though, I feel I should learn more about furry RP's before putting myself in one. I'd hate for it to just start and then have it end in painfully awkward silence.


Nah. I'm very open with RPs (and I haven't done it in ages. X3) But anytime you're ready, let me know! =D


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 18, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Thank you for the offer! Though, I feel I should learn more about furry RP's before putting myself in one. I'd hate for it to just start and then have it end in painfully awkward silence.



If it's between two people it's basically like writing a book, but each person controls their own fursona or character.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 18, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> If it's between two people it's basically like writing a book, but each person controls their own fursona or character.


Agreed. I should learn or refresh my memory on this topic. XJ


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 18, 2016)

How does one teach another the ways of furry RP? Beats me, that's for sure :u


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 18, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> How does one teach another the ways of furry RP? Beats me, that's for sure :u


Good question. Maybe just be a furry and be yourself as one. That's my best opinionated suggestion on that. :3


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 18, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> Good question. Maybe just be a furry and be yourself as one. That's my best opinionated suggestion on that. :3


Well, I got scales and I sorta have an idea of how furry RP works, so it can't be THAT hard now can it?


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 18, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Well, I got scales and I sorta have an idea of how furry RP works, so it can't be THAT hard now can it?


Nope. :3 Just a little different but almost the same. ^w~


----------

